# Stephen Kovacevich - beethoven sonatas



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

does anyone here own Stephen Kovacevich's complete beethoven sonatas? Is it good? Should i get it?


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't own the complete set but I have quite a few individual recordings I've collected over the years and they are all excellent.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

He's always been a reliable Beethovenian IMHO. His Beethoven concertos are also good, as are his Bagatelles.


----------



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

Ok. Sounds good. Will order next week. Thanks, guys!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes I have a selection. They are good if you like your Beethoven straight.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

He also has one of my favorite Diabelli's.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

KenOC said:


> He also has one of my favorite Diabelli's.


The earlier one though I could never get on with his later one


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

D Smith said:


> I don't own the complete set but I have quite a few individual recordings I've collected over the years and they are all excellent.


Ditto. I have about a dozen of his sonatas and they are great.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Kovacevich has a pretty dry sense of humor: “Conducting is the last bastion of quackery outside the medical profession.”


----------



## Eclectic Al (Apr 23, 2020)

I have the set - generally very good, quite "gruff" performances. I am very bothered by humming, though, and in a few I can hear some - especially No 32.
No reason to hold back though.


----------



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks. I love running choices by this forum before diving in. Helps me make informed decisions.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Richard Goode is another excellent set. I prefer him over Kovacevich.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Jeno Jando is my favorite Beethoven Sonatas. I also like Pollini's set and Kempf. Not everyone's style, but I like them. I have heard some of Kovacevich and decided against it as I prefer the others.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Open Lane said:


> does anyone here own Stephen Kovacevich's complete beethoven sonatas? Is it good? Should i get it?


At that price? Absolutely. One of my favorite sets. But don't hesitate - when the original set was discontinued, it became quite expensive on the used CD market.


----------

